# 65 GTO rear seatback removal



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

hello guys,
what is the best way to remove the rear seatback on my 65 GTO?
is it a hook to unlatch or bolts to release?
the carpet is so closed from bottom of the seat that I can barely run my fingers and I can't see nothing!
please help!!!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Eric,

Remove the bottom seat first, it has two points that latch behind two hold down brackets on the floor. Just push straight back and then lift up. Once you have the bottom seat removed, you'll see that there are another two metal clamps that fold down over two retainers on the backside seat. Bend those up and then pull the bottom of the seat forward and at the same time push straight up, the seat back will then be free to lift off the two top hooks that lock the seat back.

Depending on how tight your seats are, you may have to remove the rear armrests as well, so the seat bottom and top will clear.

Joe.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

hey joe, thanks for prompt reply;
where are located the brackets?
in the center, close to the transmission tunnel or on the sides?


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I believe you push down and back on the seat to release the frame from the hook brackets. Takes some effort.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> I believe you push down and back on the seat to release the frame from the hook brackets. Takes some effort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oops, I misread the question. I thought you were asking about the lower section. Sorry.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

ERIC60 said:


> hey joe, thanks for prompt reply;
> where are located the brackets?
> in the center, close to the transmission tunnel or on the sides?


For the bottom seat, the brackets on the floor are about 6"-8" in from each side. The brackets for the rear seat back are about the same distance just at the rear bottom of the seat, you'll see them once the bottom seat is removed.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

ok, thanks;
cheers;


----------

